# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Πρόβλημα με Παραδείσια τύπου Zebra (?)

## hakun4s

Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα αξιότιμα μέλη της κοινότητας του greekbirdclub. 

Έγινα μέλος στο forum, διότι αντιμετωπίζω ένα περίεργο θέμα με τα παραδείσια μου την τελευταία εβδομάδα.

Ας ξεκινήσουμε όμως από την αρχή (για να έχετε μια καλύτερη εικόνα).
Πριν από περίπου 5 μήνες approx. μας δώσανε φίλοι ένα ζευγαράκι από παραδείσια πτηνά. Ένα αρσενικό ένα θηλυκό. Τα είχα μαζί μου στην πόλη που φοιτώ και μετά απο ένα χρονικό διάστημα παρατήρησα πως μέσα στη φωλιά τους υπάρχουν αυγά. Συνεπώς δεν πλησίαζα και πολύ στο κλουβί, ίσα ίσα να τους αλλάξω νερό και τροφή. Περίμενα...Περίμενα να βγάλουν τα αυγά και τα παρακολουθούσα παράλληλα δίχως να τα ενοχλώ. Έβλεπα οτι σε συγκεκριμένες ώρες καθόταν η θηλυκιά πάνω στα αυγά και με το που εβγαινε να φάει έμπαινε κατευθίαν ο αρσενικός να τα κλωσήσει και πάλι τούμπαλιν. Ξαφνικά μια μέρα που πήγα να τα δώ, βλέπω την θηλυκιά τέζα μέσα στην φωλιά της και τον αρσενικό να κάθετε απ'έξω και να κοιτάει. Συνεπώς, αφαοιρώ την φωλιά τους, στα αυγά δεν καθόταν οπότε τα πέταξα και μετά απο 2-3 μέρες του αγοράζω μια άλλη θηλυκιά, διότι μου είπαν (χωρίς να ξέρω κατα πόσο ισχύει) πως τα πουλιά αυτά θέλουν οπωσδήποτε ζευγάρι! Πάω πριν μια εβδομάδα ακριβώς, ψωνίζω την θηλυκιά, καθαρίζω την φωλια τους βάζω και βαμβάκι, και μετά απο 3 μέρες τα βλέπω να ξεκινάνε να την "χτίζουν". Ε αφού την ετοίμασαν, σήμερα βλέπω την θηλυκιά να κάθετε μέσα ψόφια και δίπλα της τον αρσενικό.
Τι στο καλό μπορεί να συμβαίνει;

----------


## jk21

απο το να εχει γεμισει ψειρες η φωλια  (κοιτα στο υλικο φωλιας απο κατω ή γυρω γυρω σε καποιο σημειο που κρυβονται και κανουν σαν τελιτσες μικρες τα αυγα τους 

εως το να υπαρχει καποιο ισχυρο μικροβιο ή ιος στην εκτροφη (αλλα γιατι δεν επηρεαζει τον αρσενικο; ) 

εως το να ετυχες δε δυο πουλια που για διαφορετικες αρχικες αιτιες ειχαν ελλειψη ασβεστιου και αυτο τους οδηγησε σε δυστοκια 
*ΔΥΣΤΟΚΙΑ ένας κίνδυνος στη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής




*Ήσουν πριν επισκεπτης του φορουμ Νικο ή τωρα το γνωρισες και εγινες μελος;

----------


## hakun4s

Δεν νομίζω να ήταν θέμα Δύστοκίας διότι ήταν ιδιαίτερα κινητικό και εύθυμο. Μπορεί να ήταν η φωλιά τους όπως λές, διότι δεν έβγαινε και έκανε μάλλον την ανάγκη της εκεί μέσα...
Το θέμα είναι γιατί η 2η θηλυκιά;

p.s. το forum  το βρήκα με ένα typical google search.

----------


## jk21

Νικο η δυστοκια μπορει να εμφανισθει και  την στιγμη που προσπαθει να γεννησει και να μην βγει καν απο τη φωλια , για κατεβει στον πατο και τελικα να πεθανει εκει 

Ομως δες και το θεμα της ψειρας , που δινει περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες και για τον συνεχομενο θανατο και στο δευτερο θηλυκο .Η ψειρα εκτος απο αφαιμαξη , δρα και ως ξενιστης που μεταφερει ασθενειες , κατευθειαν στο αιμα του οργανισμου

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλημέρα Νίκο!

Προς το παρόν προτείνω να μην κάνεις τίποτα. Μην αγοράσεις νέο θηλυκό ακόμη, είναι μύθος ότι δε μπορούν να ζήσουν μόνα τους, αν και κοινωνικό είδος. Μείνε προς το παρόν με το θηλυκό. Εγώ αυτό που προτείνω είναι αρχικά να βγάλεις το αρσενικό κάπου αλλού (π.χ. σε κάποιο κουτάκι πάντα σε εσωτερικό χώρο για να μην σου φύγει από κάποια λάθος κίνηση) και να καθαρίσεις πολύ καλά το κλουβί από πάνω μέχρι κάτω. Να το πλένεις με διάλυμα χλωρίνης-νερού σε αναλογία 1:10 (ένα μέρος χλωρίνης σε δέκα μέρη νερού) αντίστοιχα. Έπειτα ξέβγαλε το κλουβί πολύ πολύ καλά για να φύγουν ό,τι υπολείμματα υπάρχουν και άφησε το να στεγνώσει τελείως ή στέγνωσε το και εσύ με ένα πανί ή μία πετσέτα. Σε τι μεγέθους κλουβί βρίσκονται τα πουλιά; 

Πρέπει επίσης να μάθεις να συντηρείς σωστά τα zebra finch. Στο φόρουμ υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές πληροφορίες σχετικά με τη διαβίωση, τη διατροφή, τη φροντίδα και την αναπαραγωγή των παραδείσιων αυτών. Αρχικά ρίξε μία ματιά στα άρθρα μας, είναι πολύ χρήσιμα και εγώ προτείνω να τα μάθεις από έξω και ανακατωτά ή κάθε φορά που έχεις κάποια απορία να ανατρέχεις και σε αυτά. Τα άρθρα αυτά είναι τα εξής: Zebra Finch (Taeniopygia guttata), Διατροφικές ανάγκες των παραδείσιων πτηνών, Αυγοτροφή για παραδείσια. Για την αναπαραγωγή: Αναπαραγωγή παραδείσιων πουλιών συντροφιάς, Zebra Finches: Η ανάπτυξη των νεοσσών, Zebra Finch: Χρωματικές μεταλλάξεις. Δώσε περισσότερη βάση στα θέματα της διατροφής και τη βελτίωσή τους. Σε κάθε άρθρα υπάρχουν και σύνδεσμοι που οδηγούν σε άλλα, μπορείς να ανακατευθυνθείς πατώντας πάνω στα μπλε γράμματα.

----------


## xrisam

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα και στο φόρουμ. Λυπάμαι για τα πουλάκια που έχασες.

Συμφωνώ με όσα σου γράψανε τα παιδιά. Επίσης θα προσθέσω ότι αν κάποια στιγμή θελήσεις να του ξαναπάρεις ταίρι να κρατήσεις καραντίνα. Είναι μια πολύ σημαντική διαδκασία, αν την είχες τηρήσει ίσως να ζούσε το δεύτερο πουλάκι. 

Με λίγα λόγια θα έχεις 40 ημέρες σε διαφορετικό χώρο του σπιτιού το νέο πτηνό ώστε αυτό να εγκληματιστίστει με το νέο του περιβάλλον. Αυτες τις μέρες θα παρατηρήσεις σημάδια απο κάποια ασθένεια, κουτσουλιές, νωχελικότητα κτλ. Αν δεις κάτι υποπτο προχωράς σε θεραπεία.

Αλλά  και υγιέστατο να είναι μπορεί να στρεσαριστεί τόσο με την αλλαγή  και αρκετοί παθογόνοι οργανισμοί να βρουν τρόπο να καταπονήσουν τον οργανισμό του πτηνού. Ετσι πρεπει για να μην υπάρξει εξαπλωσή μέσω του αέρα, του νερού/ φαγητού και  από εμάς τους ίδιους να μην παραλείψουμε την όλη διαδικάσία.

Μπορείς να διαβάσεις περισσότερα εδώ:

*Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά*

----------


## hakun4s

Μάλιστα. Καλως, ευχαριστω για ολα. Προς το παρον, θα αφησω τον κύριο μοναχούλη του, να περάσει λίγος καιρός και μετά θα δω τι θα κανω με την παρτυ του  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Cristina

Ή φωλιά δεν είναι απαραίτητη. Ζούνε και χωρίς φωλιά στο κλουβί τους. Αν έχεις διαβάσει σε πολλές σελίδες στο διαδίκτυο , που λένε ότι τα ζεμπρακια κοιμούνται σε φωλιές, δεν ισχυει. Το είχα κάνει παλιά και εγώ στα δικά μου και την νύχτα κοιμόντουσαν στα ξυλάκια τους και όχι στην φωλιά. Τους αρέσει να ασχολούνται με το χτίσιμο πολύ ώρα την ημέρα , αλλά από τι καταλαβες δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο για την υγεία τους μία μόνιμη φωλιά στο κλουβί τους.
Να ψαχνεις και για ψείρες πολύ καλά, μην χάνεις και τον αρσενικό!

----------

